# How did you transport your new pup home? Tips?



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Our pup is emBARKing (sorry) on a one hour trip via car to our place on Sunday late afternoon. Our breeder suggested that I put some towels down and she lay at my feet (passenger side of course). I can see that this is safer in that she couldn't fly out the window if there was a car accident but I'm concerned about her tummy since she won't be able to see out the window.

There will be 2 adults and 2 kids in the back (12 and 9years old) with space between them.

What would be your suggestions for us? How did you transport your pup home in the car? What do I need to bring for her?

I have three little soft interlock blankets that I was thinking of bringing for scenting. I thought I could let the pups (three remaining) play on them whilst we are there so that their "smell" get's on them. I thought this might help with the first week of her being in her crate alone at night?????


----------



## JCR (Sep 23, 2010)

Definitly bring some blankets or towels to get the scent of its littermates. I don't know if being able to see out the window is going to help a pup that small, my guess if it is going to get car sick it will happen wherever its sitting.

We had an hour long trip on the most godforsaken curvy road to get our pup. We stopped about halfway through in a church parking lot and let her get some fresh air and wander around. Just take an extra blanket in case the little one does get sick.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our pup rode in a crate with time for potty breaks. We had an 8 hr drive. It sounds like you don't have room for a crate?

Try to wear her out before you leave so hopefully she'll sleep on your lap on the towels on the way home. I don't think the floor is any safer.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

We have a sedan so no room for a crate unless we use the cat crate but then I really don't think there is much room in there for anything more than lying down. We'll bring it along to see if it will work.


----------



## eyeswideclosed (Nov 1, 2010)

I had to transport my puppy 3 hrs. I took one of my plastic bins, put it in the front seat, buckled it, and pushed the seat all the way forward to make sure it stays in place. This trip was made by only me and puppy and he slept the whole way. I stopped once to let him pee but that's it. It sounds like you are going to have a car full of people, so you should be fine holding him  just make sure you bring a towel or blanket in case he gets sick (my puppy did throw up all over my bf when he was holding him on the way to the vet). Good luck!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Depends on how good your kids are with the puppy. I would probably start off with the puppy in the 12 y/o's arms or on the seat space between the kids. You can crack the window a little so the puppy can get fresh air. Have your kids play with the puppy the entire way home. Stop every half hour or so to let the puppy out for potty. 

*** Make sure you bring a leash and collar for the potty outings.

If your kids are too hyper and make the puppy too anxious, hold the puppy in the front seat while somebody else drives. 

Bring: 

- stuffed squeaky toy that smells like puppy's littermates and mom. 
- a little chewy toy that is safe for puppies
- water for the puppy if you are driving long distance

That's it.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

We had a 3.5 hour ride back home. I brought some pee pads, a couple towels and a blanket. Plus her collar. I also did bring some water and a bowl.

I expected her to pee but nope, she slept the whole way home. Once we got home she peed and was ready to play.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Can't help on this one. I'll be flying home with my puppy. And my last puppy (14 years ago) was delivered to my doorstep! But I just wanted to say how exciting it is that Zali is finally coming home. You must all be beside yourselves with excitement! Where in Australia are you? I grew up in Sydney (Eastern Suburbs).


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We drove 2 1/2 hours home with our 14 week old Pup, and he slept most of the way home, with some body readjustments. He slept on the back seat with me while hubby drove. I put down a cloth-type urine barrier that I had from the hospital (sort of like a cloth chuck), and of course, a blanket. They are pretty scared when you first get them, and even though we stopped for a potty break, he did absolutely nothing but shiver. Dont forget a collar and leash if you do want to stop for a potty break.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi KellyH - your post brought a smile to my face. We are in the Sutherland Shire on the south side of Sydney. Yes it is so close now. Of course I've got one end of year Lazer tag party, one 12 year old beach party and one Christmas Luau to get through - but yes, it's getting very close!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> They are pretty scared when you first get them, and even though we stopped for a potty break, he did absolutely nothing but shiver.


Not always... 

- Our first golden slept the whole way home - 40 minute drive.

- Second golden slept the whole way home - 3 hour drive

- Third golden scaled the windows and squeaked and panted until he landed in my lap and I opened a window for him. Then he slept. That was a 50 minute drive.

- The collie was brought home by his foster, so it wasn't too much stress for him. He wasn't a puppy, but...

- And our current guy spent the whole 30 minute drive home licking my sister's face and trying to climb into my backseat to explore before licking my sister's face and trying to eat her hair.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I brought Wakefield home in a fleece-lined (attached with duct tape) plastic laundry basket. The basket was secured to the front passenger seat with the seatbelt. I was alone most of the way, so the key thing was having him right next to me. He slept happily most of the way.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

we drove over 4 hours to get our pup and on the way home he slept between the kids car seats for most of the ride home and then came and slept in my lap. He was mellow the entire time, stopped to have apee break and was good to go.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

This is how my Rowrow got home (5 hour journey) :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I buy an airline style crate for bringing puppies home. The crate is secured to a (usually back) seat and the crate is only large enough to last a month or so (cat sized really). The small crate stays in the truck until the pup can be transferred to a 'big dog' crate, and the small crate is then donated to a rescue group or vet .. the smallness of the crate helps keep them calm, I think 

If you can, drop off or ship a towel or blankie ahead of time, so the item can gather the scent of the litter and mom and then plan on bringing it home with you. Also, a stuffie or two that will also hold some scent. A leash and small collar for any stops you make and if you'll be on the road awhile, water and a water bowl will be helpful.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Can the 12 year old sit in the front and one of the adults be in the back with the pup and other child? We drove home 1 1/2 hours with me in the back and he climbed all over me for the first half hour then settled in to sleep. We had a box but he never went in it, and we had towels and a stuffed toy with his mom and littermates scent.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I get the prize for the longest drive home. When we brought Natasha home almost 6 years ago, we drove from Greeley Colorado to Fort Pierce Florida. We were on the road 3 days. I had brought a large box to contain the new puppy on the way home. 

Natasha had no desire to hang out in the box. She spent her time in the back seat, and time on my lap, and most of her awake time perched on the console between the driver and passenger seats, and her favorite place to sleep was on top of the cooler. 

For most of the trip she napped but because it was such a long trip I brought along a variety of toys.. squeaky toys, chew toys, and plush toys to cuddle with. We had an in vehicle water dish, a collar and leash, and a supply of towels for any necessary cleanup.

We were very fortunate. Natasha was so good. No accidents of any sort in the car or in the motel rooms. We probably stopped once every 2 hours to take the puppy for a short walk and give her a bathroom break.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats on your puppy! I'm sure you are all really excited to bring them home. 

In a car accident, a pup is NOT any safer at the feet than they are in anyone's arms... I highly suggest getting a small crate - borrow one if you have to - a cat sized one may even be ok for the drive home. I'm a huge advocate for pet safety (my dog rides with a dog car seat harness that is buckled into the strap of the female portion of the seatbelt in my car -- ALWAYS. Even if we are going to the park 5 minutes from my house he is buckled in). 

Your pup is just as important as your children riding in the backseat, no? Please please please buckle him up or have him in a secured crate!


----------

